# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Бхагавад Гита, как она есть........Как она есть?

## Игорь123

Харе Кришна,дорогие преданные. Примите мои поклоны. Вопрос о различиях в красной и синей Бхагавад Гитах. В тексте 4.23

 ВВТ ,1983. Б.Г. 4.23. 
«Действия человека ,не привязанного к гунам материальной природы, всецело пребывающего в трансцендентном знании, становятся целиком духовными».

 ВВТ, 2001. Б.Г. 4.23 :
«Действия человека ,который освободился от влияния гун материальной природы, утвердился в духовном знании и трудится ради Меня ,становятся целиком духовными , и все их последствия растворяются в Абсолюте».

  Первый вариант (1983 года) полностью соответствует английской Бхагавад Гтие Шрилы Прабхупады. В последнем варианте я насчитал 12 лишних слов (пометил красным цветом) Почему это так вышло?

----------


## vijitatma das

Согласен, что перевод очень громоздкий, но и первый вариант не совсем точен. Например, переводчик явно не знал, как поступить с "merges entirely into transcendence" - очень трудно представить, как work (деяния) могут merge (раствориться). Но слово work в английском имеет несколько значений, в том числе и "результаты, последствия работы". "Трудится ради Меня" пришло из пословника (почему переводчик так поступил, я не знаю, но смыслу стиха это не противоречит). Остальное - уже вопрос лингвистики: первый перевод не совсем грамотен с точки зрения языка, второй - попытка передать мысль грамотно и по-русски, чтобы язык не вызывал нареканий у образованной публики.

The work of a man who is unattached to the modes of material nature and who is fully situated in transcendental knowledge merges entirely into transcendence.

----------

